# SW ND Pheasant forecast



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Any new reports on the weather related to nesting success in the Mott/Regent area?? Minnesota has had an extremely dry May (at least where I live) however the temps could be a little warmer.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

shaky legs 2 said:


> Any new reports on the weather related to nesting success in the Mott/Regent area?? Minnesota has had an extremely dry May (at least where I live) however the temps could be a little warmer.


You shouldn't have any trouble buying a few out there! :lol:


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Last year farmers in that area had to replant hundreds of acres of corn because pheasants were picking the fields clean shortly after planting. Many were wishing all the birds perished during the endless winter, they didn't get their wish as many, many birds remain. Spring crowing count usually ends early in June so we should have those numbers shortly. But huntnfishnd has it right, bring your wallet :beer:


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and I will bring my wallet. I know the local economy where we hunt gets a good bost in the fall from out of state hunters just as the economies in many Minnesota cities do when people from out of state come to fish, hunt deer, bear and turkeys and travel up the North Shore or take in a Twins game.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

shaky legs 2 said:


> Thanks for the replies and I will bring my wallet. I know the local economy where we hunt gets a good bost in the fall from out of state hunters just as the economies in many Minnesota cities do when people from out of state come to fish, hunt deer, bear and turkeys and travel up the North Shore or take in a Twins game.


I don't think he is talking about the local economy.

I think he is talking about paying to hunt.Like a trespass fee.Lots of pay to hunt operations in the SW. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

All those pheasants eating that corn are standing behind No Hunting signs. Oh the irony. :roll:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

You got that right, Dick. That is high irony!!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Isnt all the corn out there raised to feed the released roosters anyhow? :roll:


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

is there any places you can go in south dakota that are on public land that are good to go to for birds? or is it better to just pay to hunt private property?


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

javascript:emoticon(':beer:') The private ones are bigger, better tastin and bustin with flavor.javascript:emoticon(':beer:')


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

beer:') The private ones are bigger, better tastin and bustin with flavor.':beer:')


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

rand, SD has an extensive walk-in program like ND.


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks Dick.I have seen a little bit of info on their walk in program.Though I have never used it.Is it a worthwhile program to use? is there alot of oppurtunity going this route?


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm tempted to cross the border and get a Montana license also since I hunt close to the border in Slope County. Has anyone hunted Montana or isn't it worth the trouble?


----------

